# NZXT Releases the Kraken G10 Liquid Cooling GPU Bracket



## Cristian_25H (Nov 26, 2013)

With rapid developments in the world of all-in-one liquid cooling, CPU cooling has become simple, cost-effective and most importantly, powerful. Unfortunately, the same can't be said for aftermarket GPU cooling. At least not until now.

The Kraken G10 is designed to finally bring high performance, cost-effective cooling to the GPU by incorporating existing all-in-one liquid cooling technology to a majority of modern video cards, regardless of chipset or manufacturer.



 

 

 

 



Made entirely of steel, the Kraken G10 bracket allows users to mount NZXT Kraken coolers as well as non-NZXT brand liquid coolers to their GPU with ease. (See compatibility list for compatible coolers) Included with the bracket is a 92 mm fan used to cool the VRM and other video card components.

Combined with the high performance abilities of the Kraken cooler, the Kraken G10 offers over 40% cooling increases over stock coolers, a level of performance that is traditionally only achievable with a costly custom liquid cooled setup. Combined with Nvidia's GPU Boost 2.0 or AMD's PowerTune, Kraken G10 equipped video cards can perform cooler and faster than ever.

The Kraken G10 also includes zip-tie points to hide tubing behind its slick exterior, ensuring your video card looks just as amazing as it performs. Available now for just $29.99, the Kraken G10 comes in black, white or red and can be purchased directly from the NZXT armory store.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## buildzoid (Nov 26, 2013)

Nice but finding a place to put the rad could be an issue in many cases


----------



## dj-electric (Nov 26, 2013)

The idea is good.

BUT, this seems rather big and uncomfortable. (that's what she said)

I'll defo check one of these.


----------



## Blinkenn (Nov 26, 2013)

Release the Kraken!


----------



## megaemil (Nov 26, 2013)

Hopefully it will fit in a NZXT Switch 810 with one 140mm closed loop already in there (CPU) but if everything goes crap ill remove some HDD cages. R9 290 here we go


----------



## Phobia9651 (Nov 26, 2013)

buildzoid said:


> Nice but finding a place to put the rad could be an issue in many cases



I reckon that the bottom fan mount (next to the PSU) would be rather suitable, assuming the tubing is long enough.
Seems like a great solution really, sadly can't find a compatibility list yet.


----------



## Casecutter (Nov 26, 2013)

Wondered when a one of the AIO cooler vendors would see the significance of the "Red Mod".  This looks like a great a structure that aids in stiffening the PCB, while providing level even contact against the chip.  Smart to include the fan to cool VRM and memory, it doesn’t appear they offer any add on H-S for those.

This will be a boon to NZXT they’ll sell a bunch of these kit and probably their AIO, even though other units can be used.  Man R9 290(X) with this make them a really elegant solution. Good engineering and smart pricing NZXT, hope you’re rewarded to the forward engineering.

*Edit:* Looking at more pic's on their site it appears they mount everything with the 4 screw that attach the pump to chip, they never use any of the original cooler mount points to help stiffen/support the PCB.  Had they punched a couple more holes and had spacers with screws to better sandwich the PCB and heavy bracket together. That's what I thought originally... would've been better.  Also, might it need another support from all the weight being only held up by the PCI-E slot connector.  Nice but I think I’d do so more mods to make even better.


----------



## Casecutter (Nov 26, 2013)

urza26 said:


> Seems like a great solution really, sadly can't find a compatibility list yet.


There's a tab that says Technical Specs. it's there...


----------



## lZKoce (Nov 26, 2013)

Kabooom baby! , and you can change the fan with Noctua/Noiseblocker whaterver rocks your ears. Awesomeee. Although, I would like to see only AIO bracket as well- for cards whose VRM don't get so hot and you can only go by the AIO. There are some third party ones, but difficult to obtain, if a bigger player makes them its easier.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 26, 2013)

Any idea how many slots it is?  This and an R9 290 would be an amazing setup for sub-$500.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 26, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Any idea how many slots it is?  This and an R9 290 would be an amazing setup for sub-$500.


Looking at the photos it appears to be 2.5 slots.


----------



## Phobia9651 (Nov 26, 2013)

Casecutter said:


> There's a tab that says Technical Specs. it's there...



The site went down for a few minutes, but yes I found the tab thanks 
Sadly no HD7970/280X support...


----------



## Jack1n (Nov 26, 2013)

Really awesome,would be perfect if it was 2 slots.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Nov 26, 2013)

Looks cool (pun not intended).

But my question is, can you fit a cpu block in there to make it part of a custom loop?

Now that would be extra cool (pun intended).


----------



## ichigo27 (Nov 26, 2013)

Hmm... looks almost like what Dwood used to make over at OCN.  

http://www.overclock.net/t/1237219/620-920-h50-h70-gpu-brackets

I really wanted to order a custom one from him but too bad he went missing.

Still, it's nice to know i could get one from NZXT.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 26, 2013)

If you look at the photos, the fan is taller than the pump. If you used a slim fan I bet it would be two slots. The fan doesn't even need to be powerful.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 26, 2013)

james888 said:


> Looking at the photos it appears to be 2.5 slots.


That's what it looked like, and that's what I'm afraid of.  Which means it certainly wouldn't fit in my ITX system :/


----------



## _larry (Nov 26, 2013)

Not compatible with 7970/7950??? BOOO!!!


----------



## xD3aDPooLx (Nov 26, 2013)

Guys, we didnt get to test every card out there, but it does support the 7970 and R9 280x cards...


CompatibilityNvidia : GTX 780, 770, 760, Titan, 680, 670, 660Ti, 580, 570, 560Ti, 560, 560SE 
AMD : R9 290X, 280X, 270X HD7970, 7950, 7870, 7850, 6970, 6950, 6870, 6850, 6790, 6770, 5870, 5850, 5830 
The compatibility list is based on AMD Radeon and NVIDIA's reference board layout only. Please check the height restriction drawing before purchase.


----------



## natr0n (Nov 26, 2013)

This although messy looks/works better than the arctic offering of the same.


----------



## Jack1n (Nov 26, 2013)

Now its time to make one for duel gpus.


----------



## Samson38 (Nov 26, 2013)

Is it confirmed that it will work with gtx 780ti reference?  And what about a bracket for the Corsair H100i and H80i?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx (Nov 26, 2013)

It will work with the 780ti. 

Right now there we are not considering making one work for the h80i or h100i units.


----------



## Samson38 (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks for reply..bummer on the corsair units though, as there are so many in circulation and much more client potential.


----------



## bogami (Nov 26, 2013)

Pump of the cooling element does not exceed thickness of 2 slots . Bracket on theother hand exceeding the space needed for the triple and a double SLI or CF  in some cases ! have not thought about the possibility of changing radiators in case of application for multi-GPU units, The fan is too thick and other elements can therefore close the air intake.  Although it looks pretty bad thought out design !   because of its thickness canceled at mini-PC structure where they could reap thegreatest success ! Maybe just maybe would be to use one GPU cooling unit. Eh not for me ! Thick girls have never succeeded in beauty contest .I can say the same for this product !


----------



## hardcore_gamer (Nov 26, 2013)

Does it cool the memory chips ?


----------



## Jack1n (Nov 26, 2013)

bogami said:


> Pump of the cooling element does not exceed thickness of 2 slots . Bracket on theother hand exceeding the space needed for the triple and a double SLI or CF  in some cases ! have not thought about the possibility of changing radiators in case of application for multi-GPU units, The fan is too thick and other elements can therefore close the air intake.  Although it looks pretty bad thought out design !   because of its thickness canceled at mini-PC structure where they could reap thegreatest success ! Maybe just maybe would be to use one GPU cooling unit. Eh not for me ! Thick girls have never succeeded in beauty contest .I can say the same for this product !


Well one could easily mod it to fit,but i do agree it would be nicer for it to be compatible from the get go.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Nov 26, 2013)

nice!   Wonder why no one has created an all in one with a tradition gpu  water block yet...


----------



## xD3aDPooLx (Nov 26, 2013)

ensabrenoir said:


> nice!   Wonder why no one has created an all in one with a tradition gpu  water block yet...



Because alot of the industry didnt care enough about Liquid cooling until a few years ago.


----------



## RyneSmith (Nov 26, 2013)

urza26 said:


> I reckon that the bottom fan mount (next to the PSU) would be rather suitable, assuming the tubing is long enough.
> Seems like a great solution really, sadly can't find a compatibility list yet.



Compatibility:

Nvidia : GTX 780, 770, 760, Titan, 680, 670, 660Ti, 580, 570, 560Ti, 560, 560SE 
AMD : R9 290X, 270X HD7870, 7850, 6970, 6950, 6870, 6850, 6790, 6770, 5870, 5850, 5830 
The compatibility list is based on AMD Radeon and NVIDIA's reference board layout only. Please check the height restriction drawing before purchase


----------



## FX-GMC (Nov 26, 2013)

buildzoid said:


> Nice but finding a place to put the rad could be an issue in many *cases*



I see what you did there.....nice.


----------



## dwade (Nov 26, 2013)

And to this day, there's not a single 240mm enclosed rad that cools both the cpu and gpu. What a shame. There would be less clutter that way.


----------



## LeMonarque (Nov 27, 2013)

dwade said:


> And to this day, there's not a single 240mm enclosed rad that cools both the cpu and gpu. What a shame. There would be less clutter that way.



There has been one that I know of.  It's called the _*Asetek 760GC*_.  Don't know what happened to it, but it isn't sold at any of the mainstream etailers.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx (Nov 27, 2013)

It had a ton of problems from what i've heard.


----------



## Doc41 (Nov 27, 2013)

Looks promesing, but would've been better if it had a lower profile,
(If you look closely the card used is a Gigabyte GV-N780D5-3GD-B) i think


----------



## 05akari23 (Nov 27, 2013)

Don't suppose I could get an idea of compatibility with an Asus directcuii 7970?


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 27, 2013)

05akari23 said:


> Don't suppose I could get an idea of compatibility with an Asus directcuii 7970?



Why would you want to swap out the DCII?


----------



## radrok (Nov 27, 2013)

hardcore_gamer said:


> Does it cool the memory chips ?



Memory doesn't get that hot, I use to bench at 7,5 Ghz DDR5 and it's barely warm to the touch.


----------



## Phobia9651 (Nov 27, 2013)

xD3aDPooLx said:


> Guys, we didnt get to test every card out there, but it does support the 7970 and R9 280x cards...
> 
> 
> CompatibilityNvidia : GTX 780, 770, 760, Titan, 680, 670, 660Ti, 580, 570, 560Ti, 560, 560SE
> ...



Thanks for the heads up, but how come your list is longer than the one on the store website?


----------



## CoolZone (Nov 27, 2013)

One small question: I know that at least in the 7970 case, the GPU is recessed and would need a special shim in order to fit the coolers and touch the surface of the GPU properly. Seen the box contents and this is not included ?!?


----------



## radrok (Nov 27, 2013)

You could get one of these

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-vga-supreme-hf-hd7970-cu-adapter.html


----------



## CoolZone (Nov 27, 2013)

I know of that variant but shouldn't the manufacturer include these in the package considering that the stock 7970 is listed in the compatibility list? Ordering online for another component is not an optimal choice.


----------



## radrok (Nov 27, 2013)

Probably because the manufacturer in question doesn't know the 7970 requires a shim.

Yes I think it should be included if compatibility for GPUs that need it is claimed.


----------



## CoolZone (Nov 27, 2013)

Indeed, I guess we will wait for an official reply from the manufacturer representative.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 27, 2013)

i think these single 120mm aio water coolers are a sham.
soon the water will heat up eventually and then it would be impossible to cool.
i am even more skeptical since this is supposed to be economical as well.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 27, 2013)

@rep, possible to buy this in the UK?


----------



## Hayder_Master (Nov 27, 2013)

great cooler at $30 , just one thing why 3 slots, i want WC for sli-crossfire cards not a single one


----------



## radrok (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm pretty sure you need to buy the Kraken separately, so it's not just 30$.


----------



## Steevo (Nov 27, 2013)

Remove grill from PSU fan, install longer bolts to mount radiator in a pull config. Stands to reason if the GPU fires up and starts pulling watts the fan will start spinning faster.


----------



## buildzoid (Nov 27, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> i think these single 120mm aio water coolers are a sham.
> soon the water will heat up eventually and then it would be impossible to cool.
> i am even more skeptical since this is supposed to be economical as well.


I've seen a buncn of single rad AIOs get mounted onto anyhting from the 7850 to 7970 and none of the people who did complained about temps also the ARES II(dual 7970s) only used one rad and TPU's review shows that it was perfectly OK.


----------



## addbot (Nov 28, 2013)

dwade said:


> And to this day, there's not a single 240mm enclosed rad that cools both the cpu and gpu. What a shame. There would be less clutter that way.


would a single 240mm rad be sufficient to cool both cpu & gpu(both OC'd)?


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 28, 2013)

addbot said:


> would a single 240mm rad be sufficient to cool both cpu & gpu(both OC'd)?



Depends, but I would say generally yes.


----------



## Airjarhead (Nov 28, 2013)

radrok said:


> Memory doesn't get that hot, I use to bench at 7,5 Ghz DDR5 and it's barely warm to the touch.



Well maybe not on your card, but I'm absolutely certain my PC is crashing because my VRM is overheating on my R9 290 playing BF4.  After it happened several times with GPU temps in the 60's, I felt the VRM, and it was BLAZING hot.  I'm using a Sigmacool bracket, and a Noctua 140mm fan in the side vent of my case (blowing on the GPU). 
I'm wondering if the fan on this NZXT bracket would cool the VRM any better?  It doesn't look like it blows directly on all of the chips (doesn't even look like it would blow on half of them).


----------



## radrok (Nov 28, 2013)

VRM =! Memory.

VRM = voltage regulation module

Memory = onboard graphics memory 

VRM DOES require heatsinks, memory does not.


----------



## Airjarhead (Nov 28, 2013)

radrok said:


> VRM =! Memory.
> 
> VRM = voltage regulation module
> 
> ...


Duh!  Sorry.  I meant VRam.


----------



## benjanini61 (Dec 10, 2013)

Just wondering how we cool the VRM 1 and 2 with this cooler? buy separate heatsinks? Also with cards like the 290/x the VRM closest to the video connections will have pretty much no airflow over it. That will be a problem.

If somebody can explain this im getting one straight away.


----------



## mojo30 (Dec 11, 2013)

benjanini61 said:


> Just wondering how we cool the VRM 1 and 2 with this cooler? buy separate heatsinks? Also with cards like the 290/x the VRM closest to the video connections will have pretty much no airflow over it. That will be a problem.
> 
> If somebody can explain this im getting one straight away.



Check out this review

http://www.legitreviews.com/nzxt-kr...oler-review-on-an-amd-radeon-r9-290x_130344/4


----------

